# Fledermäuse übertragen Tollwut



## arno (22. Juni 2012)

Die Frage lautet:
Ist man als Angler eine gefährdete Person, sollte man sich impfen lassen?
Hier ein Bericht dazu:http://www.welt.de/wissenschaft/umw...wut-Fledermaeuse-die-Gefahr-aus-der-Luft.html


----------



## Der-Graf (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fledermäuse übertragen Tollwut*

Ich habe zwar bisher noch nicht erlebt, dass Fledermäuse Angler "angefallen" hätten, aber ein bisschen beunruhigend ist es ja doch... Für gefährdeter halte ich jedoch z.B. Haus-/Hofbesitzer, die Fledermäuse beherbergen, z.B. unterm Dach oder hinter Klappläden. Wenn man da zur falsche Zeit an die falsche Stelle greift, z.B. um die Klappläden zu schließen, könnte ich mir durchaus vorstellen, dass eine Fledermaus aus Reflex mal zubeißt. Für Angler besteht da wohl eher weniger Gefahr, denn ich denke, dass die Fledermäuse zwar durchaus mal um unsere Köpfe und Ruten fliegen, dabei aber mehr Angst/Respekt vor uns haben, als wir vor ihnen - und aus diesem Grund werden sie vermutlich immer einen gewissen Sicherheitsabstand wahren.


----------



## gründler (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fledermäuse übertragen Tollwut*

Dann werd ich mal raus und alle Fliegenden Mäuse aus Scheune und Hof jagen.


Wißt ihr was jemand dazu sagt der täglich damit zutun hat Hof Jagd Wald...usw.und das schon in 4 Genaration.

= 

Medien halt.


Ps: Lasst euch nicht bekloppt machen. 

|wavey:


----------



## Der-Graf (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fledermäuse übertragen Tollwut*

So war das von meiner Seite auch nicht gemeint. Bis auch mit Fledermäusen in und um's Haus aufgewachsen und die Viecher sind dermaßen Scheu, dass man die meistens eh nicht oder nur bei der Jagd zu Gesicht bekommt oder wenn sie schlafen. Mit "gefährdet" meinte ich lediglich den unwahrscheinlich Fall, dass doch mal eine Fledermaus zubeißen könnte. Tritt quasi nie ein - aber bei Anglern ist es eben noch unwahrscheinlicher, als bei Leuten, die mit Fledermäusen unter einem Dach leben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fledermäuse übertragen Tollwut*

Und wie viele Leute kennt ihr persönlich, die von Fledermäusen angefallen wurden?

Wie viele, die auf Grund Zeckenbissen wirklich erkrankt sind?

Geht ihr noch auf die Straße?
Zigtausende Verkehrstote jedes Jahr, noch mehr Verletze..

Ahchja, sorry, offtopic - hier gehts um Fledermäuse und Tollwut..

Nein, ich lass mich nicht impfen...

Toll bin ich schon und Wut  hab ich auch öfter - also zu spät..


----------



## Gunnar. (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fledermäuse übertragen Tollwut*

Moin moin,


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wie viele, die auf Grund Zeckenbissen wirklich erkrankt sind?


 
Mein Sohn lag mit 3 Jahren nach einem Zeckenbiss ( Hirnhautentzündung) 11 Wochen im Krankenhaus . Mit 13 Jahren nochmal für 4 Wochen. Den *******rreger wird er nie wieder los!!

Tochter ( 19)vom Kollegen nach Zeckenbiss 5 Wochen Krankenhaus. Davon 3 Wochen auf Intensiv . Hier ebenfalls Zeckenbiss.

Ein Kollege vor 2 Jahren an Spätfolgen von Borreliose verstorben.

Ein anderer Kollege vor 3 Tagen verstorben - ebenfalls Borreliose

Kumpel von mir seid 17 Jahren an Borreliose erkrankt - seid 7 Jahren Invalidenrentner. 

Der Bruder von meinem Nachbarn seid 30 Jahren _ gleiches Schicksal.

Edit..........


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fledermäuse übertragen Tollwut*

Ok. dann sieht das bei euch anders aus als bei uns, wobei wir bei uns angeblich hochgefährdetes Gebiet sind.

Keiner der Angler, deren Familien oder der ganzen Jäger die ich kenne (mein Dad war Jäger), deren Familie oder Hunde war davon betroffen, kein Winzer, Bauer etc....

*Ich entschuldige mich ausdrücklich bei Dir,* weil ich keinesfalls direkt Betroffenen zu nahe treten wollte..


----------



## Gunnar. (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fledermäuse übertragen Tollwut*

Ok Thomas - angenommen.
Sicher ist solch Häufung in meinem Unkreis kein allg.Standart.
Ich werd nunmal bei dieser Thematik stinksauer.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fledermäuse übertragen Tollwut*

Klar, wenn man direkt betroffen ist.
Deswegen die Entschuldigung von mir, weil das verständlich und nachvollziehbar ist.

Hier trotzdem noch was für Dich zum lesen, sieht immer anders aus, wenn Impfstoffvertreiber drüber schreiben oder ein Zeckenzangenvertreiber, unabhängig von der persönlichen Betroffenheit natürlich, die immer schlimm ist:
http://www.philognosie.net/index.php/article/articleview/1201/


----------



## Andal (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fledermäuse übertragen Tollwut*

Dann frage ich eben konkret.

Wer hatte denn schon mal körperlichen Kontakt mit einer Fledermaus und warum hatte er den?


Zudem ist es ja nicht so, dass man sofort tot umfällt, sobald man mit einem infizierten Tier in Kontakt kommt. Wenn es denn zu einem Tete a Tete kommt, dann geht man halt im Zweifelsfall zum Medizinmann.


----------



## Gunnar. (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fledermäuse übertragen Tollwut*

Thomas , als Betroffener beschäftigt man damit intensiv.Da bekommt man automatisch wesentlich mehr mit als Ottonormal. Negativer Punkt dabei: Unterhält man sich mit Unbeteiligten ist man schnell als Panikmacher verschriehen.

Andal, auch hier eine Geschichte:
3 Kinder und 2 Erwachsene an Tollwut erkrankt. Überträger - die Hauskatze. Die wiederum war der reinste Fledermausjäger.Die Fledermäuse bzw ein Einzeltier wurde eindeutig von den damaligen Behörden als Urprungsüberträger ausgemacht.
Aber gut:Ein direkter Kontakt - Fledermaus -->Mensch war das nicht


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fledermäuse übertragen Tollwut*



Andal schrieb:


> Dann frage ich eben konkret.
> 
> Wer hatte denn schon mal körperlichen Kontakt mit einer Fledermaus und warum hatte er den?



Ich, beim Angeln. Der Abendsegler ist uns in die gespannte Schnur gesegelt, in's Wasser gestürzt und dann gegen die Elbströmung schnurstracks auf unsere Angelstelle zugepaddelt. Da die Fledermaus flugunfähig war, haben wir sie eingefangen, genauer in Augenschein genommen, die Flugunfähigkeit auf die Nässe zurückgeführt, das Tier abgetrocknet und wieder auf die Jagd geschickt

Das Fledermauskolonien mitunter Tollwut haben ist ja nun schon lange bekannt, aber in Deutschland mehr als selten.


----------



## antonio (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fledermäuse übertragen Tollwut*



Andal schrieb:


> Dann frage ich eben konkret.
> 
> Wer hatte denn schon mal körperlichen Kontakt mit einer Fledermaus und warum hatte er den?
> 
> ...



ich weil die katz eine ins haus geschleppt hat und mit ihr spielen wollte.

antonio


----------



## sonstwer (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fledermäuse übertragen Tollwut*

Hi Leute!

@ Gunnar: Zecken sind einfach mal was anderes, als Fledermäuse.
Zecken sicn doch deutlich "hinterhältiger", als jedes fliegende Säugetier. Die Krankheiten, die diese übertragen können, sind auch deutlich unterschiedlich von denen, die von Säugetieren übertragen werden.

Ich will da nun nicht verharmlosen, aber du vergleichst hier Äpfel mit Erdbeeren (nicht mal Birnen!)

Ich kann es dir nachfühlen, daß du dich damit ausführlich beschäftigt hast. Auch ich denke immer an FSME und Borreliose, wenn ich mal wieder eine Zecke an meinem Körper entdecke.
Ich kenne Fälle von beiden Krankheiten und ich möchte dir Grunsätzlich beipflichten. Die Gefahr ist immer vorhanden.
Panik ist allerdings IMMER unangebracht.

@all:

Habt ihr euch mal wirklich mit dem Artikel beschäftigt?
Es wird von 900 Fledermäusen in über 50 Jahren gesprochen.
Gehen wir mal davon aus, daß die Dunkelziffer noch größer ist, dann kommen wir auf vielleicht 100 Tiere im Jahr für gesamt Deutschland.

Für die Medien ist das natürlich einen Artikel wert, der auf Grund seiner möglichen Auswirkungen die Auflagen sicherlich steigen lässt.

Bleiben wir aber doch bitte mal auf dem Teppich!

Erstens "fallen" Fledermäuse keine Menschen an (Die "Vampirfledermäuse" gibt es hier bei uns nicht, und die tragen in viel größerm Umfang den Erreger der Tollwut in sich!),
Zweitens gilt eigentlich immer der Grundsatz:
Finde ich ein offensichtliches KRANKES (oder gar totes) Wildtier, lasse ich die Finger davon!
Verletzte Wildtiere sind da wieder etwas anderes, aber bei einem solchen Fall sind wir alle berechtigt, den Tierschutz, sogar die Polizei oder gar die Feuerwehr zu informieren.

Die verfügen über die notwendigen Schutzmaßnahmen oder die nötigen Kontakte, weiteres in die Wege zu leiten.

Seit mittlerweile 8 Jahren angle ich nun hier in Berlin, mitten in der Stadt.
Im Sommer, bei Nachtansitzen, sind mir die Fledermäuse ein ständiger Begleiter, manchmal sogar richtig lästig, weil sie sich auf die Knicklichter meiner Ruten stürzen, die sie wohl für Glühwürmchen halten.
Nie hat sich eine in meinen Strippen verheddert!

Wenn es doch mal passieren sollte, sollte jeder sich darauf besinnen, wie man mit Wildtieren umgeht.
Man sollte in erster Linie sich selbst schützen, indem man diese Tier nicht direkt anfasst. Auch wenn es sich noch so "männlich" weitererzählen lässt.

Mann nehme das mitgebrachte Handtuch zur Hilfe, dann können schon kaum noch Krallen- oder Bissverletzungen von Kleintieren vorkommen.
Handtuch sollte wohl jeder Angler dabei haben, denk ich mir.

Sollte doch eine Verletzung vorkommen, kann (und sollte) sowieso schnellstens einen Arzt aufgesucht werden.
Auch wenn es sich nicht um Tollwut handelt, so ist bei solchen Verletzungen doch immer wieder auch mal mit "Wundbrand", auch bekannt als Tetanie (Tetanus) zu rechnen.
Auch nicht zu unterschätzen.

Wenn man nur eine grundlegende Sorgfalt walten lässt und sich an die nötigen Regeln hält, besteht für keinen Angler eine Gefahr.


Ach so, an denjenigen, der nun seine Fledermäuse vom Hof jagen will (weiß jetzt nicht mehr wer es war):

Die meißten Fledermäuse hier stehen unter strengem Naturschutz!
Mal davon abgesehen: Willst du dich lieber nachts von Mücken auffressen lassen?
(Und dabei riskieren, von einer eingeschleppten Malaria, Denguefieber, dem Marburgvirus oder gar Ebola infiziert zu werden? Siehe Mosquito und Tigermücke, die aus Malariagebieten bei uns eingeschleppt wurden und sich dank Klimawandel hier sogar wohl fühlen und vermehren!)
Fledermäuse bewahren uns vor so vielen lästigen und (teilweise mehr als) unangenehmen Insekten, daß ich sie niemals missen möchte.
Und wenn sie noch so oft das Glöckchen an meiner Rutenspitze zum bimmeln bringen! 

Denkt mal darüber nach, was Fledermäuse für uns wirklich bedeuten und wie groß das Risiko wirklich ist.
Was sind schon 100 Fälle pro Jahr deutschlandweit?

Genug, um sich dieser Gefahr bewusst zu sein, aber sicherlich nicht genug um gegen diese possierlichen und nützlichen Tierchen vorzugehen oder gar in Panik zu verfallen.

Beachtet einfach die grundlegenden Sicherheitsregeln beim Umgang mit Wildtieren und gut ists.
Wer will, kann sich trotzdem noch impfen lassen.
Ich werde es jedenfalls nicht tun.

Eine FSME- oder Tetanusimpfung ist mir wichtiger, denn Zecken fallen JEDEN an und rostige, alte Angelhaken gibt es auch immer und überall.

In diesem Sinne,
Petrie Heil,
genießt die Natur, statt euch vor ihr zu fürchten
und verhaltet euch richtig.

LG,
frank


p.s.: Es ist seit langem bekannt, daß Fledemäuse die Tollwut übertragen können.
Wen meine Katzen mir ein Wildtier anschleppen würden (ja, ich habe Katzen und ja, es ist schon passiert!), tüte ich die Jagdbeute ein und bringe sie zum Tierarzt oder zum Gesundheitsamt. Dort wird festgestellt, ob und wie dieses Tier mit Erregern belastet ist.
Meine Katze hat sofort am nächsten Tag eine Tollwutprävention bekommen, sicher ist sicher!
Trotz diverser Mäuse (keine Fledersolche) ist das liebe Kätzchen fast 20 Jahre alt geworden.
Aber, wie gesagt, sicher ist sicher, wenns denn doch mal passiert ist.
Was mir für meine Katzen gut genug ist, sollte jedem für sich selbst erst Recht gut genug sein.  
Aber bevor ich mich unnötigerweise impfen lasse, beachte ich lieber die Regeln, den ich kenne auch ein "Impfopfer" in meinem Umfeld, wo die Auswirkungen der Impfung weit schlimmer sind, als die präventierte Krankheit je hätte sein können.


----------



## Gunnar. (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fledermäuse übertragen Tollwut*

Hi Frank,


sonstwer schrieb:


> Hi Leute!
> 
> @ Gunnar: Zecken sind einfach mal was anderes, als Fledermäuse.
> Zecken sicn doch deutlich "hinterhältiger", als jedes fliegende Säugetier. Die Krankheiten, die diese übertragen können, sind auch deutlich unterschiedlich von denen, die von Säugetieren übertragen werden.
> ...


 
Ich such grade die Stelle in meinen Beiträgen in denen ich Fledermäuse mit Zecken vergleiche......


----------



## gründler (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fledermäuse übertragen Tollwut*

Ich finds immer wieder geil wie leute doch Ausdrucksweisen deuten können.

Ich jage überhaupt nix vom Hof ich bin nämlich noch nicht so geblendet wie einige.


Ironie heißt das Zauberwort in meiner Verjagungsaktion,und dessen texte und dessen zusammenhänge von anderen texten richtig zu deuten.

Und über Schutzsttadien brauch mich auch keiner aufklären,wenn man das Profilbild und den Text darüber mal richtig interpretiert sollte man zum Schluß kommen das ich mehr damit zutun habe als 98% der User hier. 

Ich könnte ja mal wieder aushohlen...aber lassen wir das.

|wavey:


----------



## Aal_Willi (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fledermäuse übertragen Tollwut*

Menschen werden wohl nur gegen Tollwut behandelt wenn
man infiziert wurde, hat wohl gravierende Nebenwirkungen.
Bezüglich Zecken sollte man sich gegen FSME impfen lassen,
FSME ist noch gefährlicher als Borreliose mit welcher viele
Menschen infiziert sind, aber nicht jeder daran schwerwiegend erkrankt.
Behandeln kann man wohl nur mit starken Antibiotika.
Ich lasse demnächst einen kinesiologischen Borreliose Test
machen, kostet nicht viel.

Gruss, Aal_Willi


----------



## kati48268 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fledermäuse übertragen Tollwut*

Hab 2 mal 'ne Fledermaus in der Hand gehabt (die eine flog vor meine Rute, die andere mir direkt in den Schoß auf 'nem 7.Stock Balkon, beide waren davon etwas bedudelt). 
Beide machten nicht mal den Versuch zu beissen; im Gegensatz zu manchen anderen Wildtieren scheinen die mir in so einem Moment sehr friedfertig und nicht-panikartig zu sein.


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fledermäuse übertragen Tollwut*

Ich frag mich manchmal, warum Kontinente wie Amerika, Asien, Australien nicht schon lange entvölkert sind.

Wenn ich die Panik vor unseren " gefährlichsten " Tierchen ins Verhältnis zur Faune in den genannten Kontinenten setze, geht dort keiner mehr ohne Schutzanzug vor die Tür.


----------



## arno (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fledermäuse übertragen Tollwut*

Oh, schon zwei Seiten.
Naja, was ich eigentlich damit meinte ist, das man ja auch mal den Kaffee neben sich stehen hat oder die Sterne anschaut.
Ich denke mal das Fledermäuse auch im fliegen *******n und da kann ja auch mal was eventuell in den offenen Mund kommen, der eben im Kaffee landen und im Kaffee merkt man es eventuell dann beim trinken und dann ists zu spät.
Genauer: Ist der Kod von Fleedermäusen auch mit dem Erreger belastet?
Ich denke ja.
Nagut dann nehme ich ab jetzt immer einen Thermobecher mit der hat nen Deckel und gut ist.
Und wenn ich in die Sterne schaue ist mir auch noch nichts passiert.
Ausser das mal eine Eule auf mir platz nehmen wollte, da ich die ganze Zeit still saß und die wohl dachte, das ich eine schöne Erhöhung bin von der aus sie besser ihre Beute sehen kann.
Naja ich hab mich so erschrocken, das ich rückwärts vom Stuhl gefallen bin.
Da ich eben am meisten in den Abendstunden angle, hab ich die Fledermäuse natürlich ständig um mir herum am fliegen, da macht man sich halt wenn man so was liest seine Gedanken.
Ich bin baer auch nicht ein ängstlicher Typ, aber man denkt eben.


----------



## thanatos (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fledermäuse übertragen Tollwut*

wie täppisch muß man sich anstellen um von so´ner flatterratze
gebissen zu werden ,weiß nicht wie oft ich welche aus dem wasser
gefischt habe und auf der hand hatte aggressiv war noch keine,leider 
sind sie bei uns viel weniger geworden,gewiß waren sie fast eine plage
denn es war sinnlos ein glöckchen zu benutzen und das rausfischen
hat auch gestört,trotzdem ich mag sie


----------



## Sensitivfischer (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fledermäuse übertragen Tollwut*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Klar, wenn man direkt betroffen ist.
> Deswegen die Entschuldigung von mir, weil das verständlich und nachvollziehbar ist.
> 
> Hier trotzdem noch was für Dich zum lesen, sieht immer anders aus, wenn Impfstoffvertreiber drüber schreiben oder ein Zeckenzangenvertreiber, unabhängig von der persönlichen Betroffenheit natürlich, die immer schlimm ist:
> http://www.philognosie.net/index.php/article/articleview/1201/



Dazu muss man ja noch sagen, dass die Impfung zum Schutze vor den Folgen eines Zeckenbisses, nur einen gewissen Schutz(Titer also hoher Antikörperwert im Blut garantiert nicht gleich verlässlichen Schutz) gegen die FSME bietet!
Dummerweise gehen aber die meisten Spätfolgen bei Zeckenbiss auf das Konto der Borrelien, gegen die es aufgrund dessen, dass es sich um ein Bakterium handelt, keine Impfung gibt.#c

Also hilft am Ende doch nur dichte Kleidung, Sorgfalt und eine große Tüte Glück!


----------



## wusel345 (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fledermäuse übertragen Tollwut*

Während meiner Zeit als Höhlenforscher in den 70er Jahren haben wir sehr oft Fledermäuse zu Gesicht bekommen. Einige hingen an den Wänden, andere umflatterten uns. Gebissen hat nie eine und auch von Aggression uns Menschen gegenüber war nichts zu spüren. Auch heute noch, in den frühen Abendstunden fliegen sie bei uns durch die Botanik und jagen nach Insekten. Oft schaue ich ihnen zu und erfreue mich daran. 

Meine Einschätzung: völlig harmlose Tierchen.

Gruß, Rüdiger


----------



## Knispel (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fledermäuse übertragen Tollwut*

Meiner Einschätzung nach ist die Warscheinlichkeit immens höhen durch Rauchen an Lungenkrebs zu erkranken, als von einer Fledermaus gebissen und auch noch Tollwut zu bekommen ....


----------



## Parasol (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fledermäuse übertragen Tollwut*

Hallo,



Knispel schrieb:


> Meiner Einschätzung nach ist die Warscheinlichkeit immens höhen durch Rauchen an Lungenkrebs zu erkranken, als von einer Fledermaus gebissen und auch noch Tollwut zu bekommen ....



ich denke sogar, dass sogar eher *Nichtraucher* an Lungenkrebs erkranken, als dass jemand Tollwut durch einen Fledermausbis bekommt.


----------



## Jose (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fledermäuse übertragen Tollwut*

sehr selten, aber ganz übel, wenn ein nichtraucher von einer rauchenden tollwütigen fledermaus gebissen wird


----------



## Knispel (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fledermäuse übertragen Tollwut*



Jose schrieb:


> sehr selten, aber ganz übel, wenn ein nichtraucher von einer rauchenden tollwütigen fledermaus gebissen wird


 
Denn sollte er sich ganz schnell überlegen, ob er noch bei der Dame bleibt ..:q


----------



## Sensitivfischer (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fledermäuse übertragen Tollwut*

Mir ist nur eine Situation bekannt, in der eine Fledermaus, hier in Deutschland, einen Menschen beißt und zwar wenn man sie einengt, z.B in die Hand nehmen will, dann kann es(selten) zu einem Abwehrbiss kommen.
Die folgen eines solchen Bisses kann man sich durch das Tragen von dicken Lederhandschuhen ersparen oder auch, indem man sich eines Netzes oder sonstigem Hilfsmittel bedient.
Sinn macht so ein Handschuh allemal, denn die Tierchen haben ein Insektenfressergebiss und daher rasiermesserscharfe Zähne, nicht lang aber brutal scharf.
Warum kommt man überhaupt dazu, die Tiere anzufassen?
Nun bei mir verirren sich die Tierchen gerne im Treppenhaus.
Sie gelangen beim Jagen, durchs gekiptte oder offene Fenster ins Treppenhaus und im Winter zieht sie wohl die Wärme an.
Würden sie nicht überall ihren Kot hinterlassen würde ich sie hängen lassen, so aber muss ich sie aufsammeln und im Freien entlassen.(Unterschlupf hat es im Umkreis genug, in Form von verlassenen Fachwerkhäusern & Scheunen)


----------



## Ulli3D (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fledermäuse übertragen Tollwut*

Bekannter von mir, Jungjäger, fühlte sich auch als von der Tollwut bedrohte Person |bigeyes

Was macht der Kerl, geht zum Arzt und fragt nach einer Prophilaxe. Der zu ihm, frag erstmal Deine Kasse, ob die das zahlt! |kopfkrat

Antwort der Kasse: "Laut Robert-Koch-Institut ist Deutschland tollwutfrei und wir zahlen nicht! #c

Hab darum mal Tante Google befragt und die gibt folgenden Link raus. Klickst Du hier!

Demnach wurden bisher europaweit 5 Fälle von Tollwutübertragung durch Fledermäuse dokumentiert. 

[Ironie_an]
*Riesengefahr!!

 Achtung!!! 

Sofort an ALLE Medien weiterleiten!

* ​[/Ironie_aus]

:vik:


----------



## Gardenfly (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fledermäuse übertragen Tollwut*

Ist Ozzy Osborne eigentlich geimpft gewesen, bevor er einer Fledermaus den Kopf abbiss?


----------



## kati48268 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fledermäuse übertragen Tollwut*

Nee, aber danach!
Uralte, aber immer noch witzige Story.


----------



## arno (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fledermäuse übertragen Tollwut*



Andal schrieb:


> Dann frage ich eben konkret.
> 
> Wer hatte denn schon mal körperlichen Kontakt mit einer Fledermaus und warum hatte er den?
> 
> ...


Ich hatte schon Kontakt, da unsere Katze damals so ein Tier anschleppte.
Die Katze ist inzwischen schon 5,5 Jahre tot, aber eher an Altersschwäche gestorben als an Tollwut.
Aber man sollte erst mal überlegen, wenn man irgendwo eine verletzte Fledermaus findet und nicht gleich anfassen und zum Tierarzt schleppen.
Vom Aussterben sind die Tiere ja nicht mehr bedroht.
Als Angler oder Naturbeobachter sieht man die ja sogut wie immer und in Massen.
Bei uns muß man die Rutenspitzen eigentlich immer ganz tief zum Wasser ablegen , sonst geht der Bisanzeiger andauernd los.


----------



## Fin (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fledermäuse übertragen Tollwut*

Oha! Wie war das nochmal in meiner Wildkrankheitenprüfung zum Thema Tollwut:

Dr.XY:"Wie kann man sich als Deutscher mit Tollwut infizieren?"
Studentin:"Wenn man ins Ausland fährt?"

:vik:

BTT: Die Wahrscheinlickeit einer Übertragung durch einen Fledermausbiss ist *extrem* gering!#h


----------



## gründler (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fledermäuse übertragen Tollwut*

Macht euch mal keine gedanken über Tollwut und Flattermänners.

Aber leider verbreitet sich gerade wieder diese nette Krankheit

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Staupe

In NDS hat sie jetzt in zahlreichen Revieren gewütet,und die neuste Jagdzeitschrift(heute gekommen) berichtet wieder von weiterer ausbreitung.


#h


----------



## GeorgeB (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fledermäuse übertragen Tollwut*

Es gibt größere Risiken als Fledermausbisse. 

Hat man sie allerdings in erwähnenswerter Anzahl auf dem Dachboden, sollte man bei der Beseitigung ihres trockenen Kots etwas vorsichtig sein. Nicht unbedingt zusammenfegen und einatmen.


----------



## gründler (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fledermäuse übertragen Tollwut*

Zum zusammenleben mit tieren,gab es einen netten Bericht mit Langzeitstudie in einer Zeitschrift für Landwirte.

Da wurde festgestellt das leute die ständig mit tieren zusammenleben weniger anfällig gegen Krankheiten sind,besonders Leute die mit vielen Arten unter einem Dach leben seinen sogut wie nie krank oder haben stärkere abwehrkräfte...usw.

Da ich selbst ständig mit tieren zutun habe,kann ich sogar bestätigen das ich sehr sehr selten krank bin,obwohl ich die Sch..von etlichen tieren wegräume,darunter auch die von Flattermänners die unterm Dach hängen 

Nen Stadtmensch der nur seine 110% Sterile Bude kennt sollte das evtl.lassen mit Taubenmist oder ähnlichen.

#h


----------



## GeorgeB (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fledermäuse übertragen Tollwut*

Da ist 100 pro etwas dran. Gilt ja auch bei Allergien.

Hat man mal bei türkischen Einwanderern erforscht: Familien mit vielen Kindern, die entsprechend "unhygienisch" und traditionell miteinander spielen, bedeuten später wenig Allergien. Bei solchen mit wenig Kindern und eher "westlich steriler Lebensweise", hat man die gleiche Zahl an Allergien wie bei Deutschen.  

Leute, schmeißt eure Kinder beizeiten in den Dreck!


----------



## Gardenfly (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fledermäuse übertragen Tollwut*

Die Chance von einer Infizierten Fledermaus gebissen zu werden ist fast null, aber das Nachbars Katze diese zwischen ihren Zähnen dir vor die Haustür wirft, ist einiges höher.


----------



## MCK (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fledermäuse übertragen Tollwut*

Hallo ,
ich glaube die Frage ist ob es ansich Sinn macht sich gegen Tollwut zu Impfen und nicht gerade wegen der Fledermäuse


mfg Moritz


----------



## Fin (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fledermäuse übertragen Tollwut*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Die Chance von einer Infizierten Fledermaus gebissen zu werden ist fast null, aber das Nachbars Katze diese zwischen ihren Zähnen dir vor die Haustür wirft, ist einiges höher.



Ja aber auch dann müsste die Fledermaus dich beißen! Durch "streicheln" passiert nichts, solltest du Fledermausblut/speichel an den Fingern haben und dir diesen danach in die Augen schmieren, "könnte" man sich "evtl." infizieren.


----------



## Jose (2. August 2012)

*AW: Fledermäuse übertragen Tollwut*

gerade gelesen
http://www.n-tv.de/wissen/Peruaner-sind-tollwutresistent-article6872186.html


----------



## thanatos (6. August 2012)

*AW: Fledermäuse übertragen Tollwut*



Fin schrieb:


> Ja aber auch dann müsste die Fledermaus dich beißen! Durch "streicheln" passiert nichts, solltest du Fledermausblut/speichel an den Fingern haben und dir diesen danach in die Augen schmieren, "könnte" man sich "evtl." infizieren.



|kopfkratkann ich dir nicht so ganz zustimmen.gerade als angler
und heimwerker hat man oft kleine schnitte und stiche
an den händen das reicht eigendlich schon,daher sollte man wildtiere eigendlich nicht anfassen.aber was sollte man alles
nicht um 100% sicher zu sein.willhelm busch hat da wohl
so´ne geschichte wo der angsthase am ende von seiner
zimmerdecke im bett erschlagen wird.
also keine übertriebene panik.
ps .fritze bollmann ist beim angeln ufn beetzsee ertrunken
ist das bekannteste branden burger lied.


----------



## Fin (12. August 2012)

*AW: Fledermäuse übertragen Tollwut*



thanatos schrieb:


> |kopfkratkann ich dir nicht so ganz zustimmen.gerade als angler
> und heimwerker hat man oft kleine schnitte und stiche
> an den händen das reicht eigendlich schon,daher sollte man wildtiere eigendlich nicht anfassen.aber was sollte man alles
> nicht um 100% sicher zu sein.willhelm busch hat da wohl
> ...



Ja das stimmt schon. Aber die meisten Tollwutinfektionen finden durch einen Biss statt (auch wenn die Übertragung über Kratzwunden, Schleimhäute mit infiziertem Blut oder Speichel "möglich" ist).

Aber was nicht alles passieren kann


----------



## arno (13. November 2012)

*AW: Fledermäuse übertragen Tollwut*

Moin. 
Ich hab kein einziges Wort geschrieben, das man von Fleedermäusen gebissen wird.
Ich stelle meinen Kaffe immer noch beim Angeln einfach neben mich .
Obwohl, beim letzten Mal ist mir meine Zigarette in den Kaffe gefallen.
Den Kaffee hab ich dann aber auch nicht mehr getrunken.


----------



## Riesenangler (13. November 2012)

*AW: Fledermäuse übertragen Tollwut*

Ja tun sie und Ratten übertragen die Pest . Mein gott , über was sich manche sorgen machen. Ich bin metzger und ich zerlege auch regelmäßig Wild . Vom Reh über Schweine bis zur Gams alles schon da gewesen . Ich habe mir auch schon etliche male ins eigenen Mett geschnitten und gestochen . Wenn es danach geht hätte ich jedesmal wenn mir sowas passiert und ich wild bei den Ohren habe sofort ins Krankenhaus gemusst. Bis heute ist nichts geschehen. Das mit der Tollwut nennt man Lebensrisiko , welchen man jeden Tag ausgesetzt ist wenn man auf die Strasse tritt.:g


----------



## Riesenangler (14. November 2012)

*AW: Fledermäuse übertragen Tollwut*

@ Thanatos. Genau. Ja die Angel wurd gerettet , Fritze Bollmann der versuff. Und seit dem geht Fritze Bollmann uffn Beetsee nich mehr ruff. Und seit dem geht Fritze Bollmann uffn Beetsee nich mehr ruff.


----------



## Sir Pommes (14. November 2012)

*AW: Fledermäuse übertragen Tollwut*

ich hatte letztens auch 'ne tolle Wut als mir 'ne Fledermaus nachts durch die Schnur gepfeffert ist und ich anschließend neu montieren durfte. 

So gesehen: stimmt, die übertragen das ... oder ähnliches


----------



## ToxicToolz (14. November 2012)

*AW: Fledermäuse übertragen Tollwut*



Andal schrieb:


> Wer hatte denn schon mal körperlichen Kontakt mit einer Fledermaus und warum hatte er den?




Ich keine 3 Monate genau her.

Hab an der Steganlage ne 32 qm Terrasse gepflastert. Links davon war (hab ich nun auch rausgefeuert nen kleiner Schilfgürtel in weclhem sich an diesem Abend ne Fledermaus verfangen hatte..Warum auch immer. 
Ran an dat Schilf, die Fledermaus sachte hinten und am linken Flügel gepackt und hoch in die Luft geworfen...Zack weg war se.

Hat weder mir noch der Fledermaus weh getan. Kein Biss nix, und leben tu ick och noch.

Gruß Toxe


----------



## kati48268 (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fledermäuse übertragen Tollwut*

Ganz wilde Story:
http://www.spiegel.de/gesundheit/di...ient-stirbt-nach-fledermausbiss-a-876990.html
|bigeyes


----------



## Jose (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fledermäuse übertragen Tollwut*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ganz wilde Story:
> http://www.spiegel.de/gesundheit/di...ient-stirbt-nach-fledermausbiss-a-876990.html
> |bigeyes



da war er wieder schneller, unser spiegel-"korrespondent".

tollwut per fledermaus; geht doch!


----------



## wusel345 (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fledermäuse übertragen Tollwut*

Jetzt geh ich im Frühjahr/Sommer nicht mehr aus dem Haus. Auch bei uns fliegen einem Abends die Mäuse um die Ohren |bigeyes. Wat nu?


----------



## phirania (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fledermäuse übertragen Tollwut*

schätze die fledermaus,wurde vorher vom menschen bebissen....
andersrum gehts garnicht.


----------



## arno (23. März 2013)

*AW: Fledermäuse übertragen Tollwut*



phirania schrieb:


> schätze die fledermaus,wurde vorher vom menschen bebissen....
> andersrum gehts garnicht.



Da war Ozzy in der Nähe.


----------



## arno (23. März 2013)

*AW: Fledermäuse übertragen Tollwut*

Ok, der Mann im Speigelbericht hatte wohl echt Pech gehabt.
Ich denke aber mal, daß das nicht alle Tage passiert.


----------



## Taxidermist (23. März 2013)

*AW: Fledermäuse übertragen Tollwut*

Übrigends können Igel auch Tollwutüberträger sein, dass weiß anscheinend auch kaum jemand!
Die werden im Herbst häufig von netten Menschen "gerettet" und da macht sich keiner Gedanken, dass dies gefählich werden könnte.Zumal die auch immer voller Zecken und Flöhe sind.

Jürgen


----------



## Andal (23. März 2013)

*AW: Fledermäuse übertragen Tollwut*

Es besteht auch heutzutage immer noch die, wenn auch sehr geringe Chance, sich über Flöhe der Wanderratte mit Yersinia Pestis zu infizieren. Also schön zu Hause in einer reinen Sagrotan-Atmosphäre ausharren, dann passiert euch nichts!


----------



## Lenzibald (23. März 2013)

*AW: Fledermäuse übertragen Tollwut*

Servus.
Also so einen Schmarrn hab ich schon lange nicht mehr gelesen. Jetzt muß nur noch die Massenpanik ausbrechen weil in 10 jahren ein Mann an Tollwut stirbt und das noch durch einen Fledermausbiss. Jo sakrament jetzt müßn ma auf die jagd nach Dracula gehn net das der no einen beißt. Da ist denk ich die Gefahr das mir ein Klumpen Schei... von einem Flugzeug auf den Kopf fällt noch größer denk ich mal. Hirnis gibt die derfs normal nicht geben.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Sir Pommes (23. März 2013)

*AW: Fledermäuse übertragen Tollwut*



Andal schrieb:


> Es besteht auch heutzutage immer noch die, wenn auch sehr geringe Chance, sich über Flöhe der Wanderratte mit Yersinia Pestis zu infizieren. Also schön zu Hause in einer reinen Sagrotan-Atmosphäre ausharren, dann passiert euch nichts!



ach, die Pest macht doch heute dank Antibiotika keinem mehr Angst

die Vogelgrippe ... ja DA wäre es mal wieder an der Zeit. Denn die haut dich ja bekanntlich innerhalb weniger Sekunden aus den Latschen und unter die Erde

alternativ in abgewandelter Form könnte sie auch als Fischgrippe getarnt für entsprechende Panik unter der Bevölkerung sorgen und der gebeutelten Pharmaindustrie ein wenig auf die Beine helfen


----------

